# magic sunday 2/27



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2011)

hoping for some leftovers.  anyone gonna be there?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2011)

Was thinking about it, but just changed my mind. Don't feel like being evac'd from a lift or skiing Bromley.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking seriously at it.  will decide by 6pm  
PM .


----------



## powbmps (Feb 26, 2011)

F**k yeah!  I'd bet there will be plenty of nice snow to be found tomorrow, especially in the woods.  

Red Line was still good at the end of the day.  Black Magic was pretty beat after everyone in the comp skied it, but it should still be fun.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be there.  I'll be in red jacket.  Magic hat (non-skiing time only)  Party of three, may expand to include Sorcerer.


----------

